# Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 Cigar Review - Simply....awful.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The wrapper cracked and began to peel as soon as I cut this cigar. Over time wrapper progressively fell apart while I was smoking it. Tough to li...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Triple Ligero Special Edition 2002 Cigar Review - Simply....awful.


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

joncaputo said:


> The wrapper cracked and began to peel as soon as I cut this cigar. Over time wrapper progressively fell apart while I was smoking it.


This is not the first time I have heard this about this sticks wrapper cracking and falling apart......


----------

